
Ask HN: Do you ever feel powerless in sight of a problem? - andischo
If yes, how do you deal with it?<p>I just spent the whole day trying to get a set up running (Ubuntu + CUDA) and nothing worked. I blindly followed one instruction after the other without understanding anything, which is thoroughly unsatisfying, but taking the time to really understand the problem isn&#x27;t an option either, since I want to get working on the &quot;real&quot; problem of my thesis. Have you ever experienced something similar? How did you deal with it?
======
nvusuvu
Get help. No man is an island.

------
cvaidya1986
Run 5 miles.

